# Golden state



## Benzema4 (Mar 11, 2019)

can you tell me more about golden state academy ? Pros and cons. Thx


----------



## RedDevilDad (Mar 13, 2019)

Jimmy Nordberg: Academy Director
(909) 717-7153 (cell)
jimmy.nordberg@yahoo.com

Just call him.  Dude seems to be a nice guy and straight shooter.  You'll likely get the "we hate FCGS" from those who didn't make it or the "we love FCGS" from those who did... or the "FCGS is a good team" from those who thought about it but chose Legends or Arsenal instead... lol.  
Most Academy Directors have been around the game long enough and are in the positions they are in because they can hopefully handle hard questions... I'd call him and ask any questions you have.


----------

